# Argentina?



## Landi (Aug 19, 2010)

Anyone been into any Argentine ports recently?

Will be in Bahia Blanca in a few of days, just wondering if the stories in the press are true or just hype and what sort of reception to expect.

Ian.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Was there last year - good port, no problems. Gas ship?


----------



## Landi (Aug 19, 2010)

Satanic, Good, thanks, yes.

Ian


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Have had 3 holidays in Argentina and most of the locals we spoke to, generally speaking apologised to us for invading the Falkands (Malvinas) blaming Galtieri
(the drunken general) their term not mine, to try and cover up the appaling mess that he had inflicted on the country. We found them charming and hospitable people.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Same in Germany and Japan in '46.

Funny old world, innit?


----------



## Alfred Ford (Aug 5, 2010)

Landi said:


> Anyone been into any Argentine ports recently?
> 
> Will be in Bahia Blanca in a few of days, just wondering if the stories in the press are true or just hype and what sort of reception to expect.
> 
> Ian.


Don't worry about what sort of reception you will receive if you are implying the Malvinas/Falklands issue. At the moment there is a diplomatic "war of words" which the average man in the street is not really interested about as he, and the great majority here, know that it is only to cover-up political issues on both sides of the pond. It will go no further than that. Enjoy your visit to Bahia Blanca !
AF


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

Good to hear those responses - just don't fly a Falkland Islands ensign!


----------



## Landi (Aug 19, 2010)

Alfred Ford said:


> Don't worry about what sort of reception you will receive if you are implying the Malvinas/Falklands issue. At the moment there is a diplomatic "war of words" which the average man in the street is not really interested about as he, and the great majority here, know that it is only to cover-up political issues on both sides of the pond. It will go no further than that. Enjoy your visit to Bahia Blanca !
> AF


Hi Alfred,

Thanks for your comments, I was hoping for some local input, its amazing how the press can twist and change the facts to make a story.


Ian


----------



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

I know Argentina quite well but have not been there for a year now.

I have found that in Patagonia they really do believe in the Malvinas being Argentinian but further north the Falklands episode is seen as history, despite the current sabre rattling. In Usuaia for example, every shop and car has a Malvinas Argentinas sticker displayed.

Having said that, I have had never had any trouble wherever I have been - ranging from Ushuaia in the south to Iguazu - in the north and have found everyone OK.

Whatever, Argentina really is a stunning country.

McC


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Landi said:


> Hi Alfred,
> 
> Thanks for your comments, I was hoping for some local input, its amazing how the press can twist and change the facts to make a story.
> 
> ...


Good morning Ian,

Just a note. My father was port engineer in Bahia Blanca until the outbreak of WWII. The same date at which the Hotel Alemania changed its name to Hotel Suiza - wonder if it still exists.

David V


----------



## Alfred Ford (Aug 5, 2010)

McCloggie said:


> I know Argentina quite well but have not been there for a year now.
> 
> I have found that in Patagonia they really do believe in the Malvinas being Argentinian but further north the Falklands episode is seen as history, despite the current sabre rattling. In Usuaia for example, every shop and car has a Malvinas Argentinas sticker displayed.
> 
> ...


You are quite right ! Argentina is a stunning country and quite worth a visit, even if I say so myself...

About the Malvinas/Falkland issue, children are taught right from the primary schools that the islands are "ours" and, naturally, the sentiment is much stronger in Patagonia because the islands are nearer to them. Likewise they had first-hand knowledge and experiences during the 1982 conflict.

That said, I doubt very, very much that you will ever meet any type of agression if you are heard to speak english. I was here all through the conflict in '82 and spoke freely with my children in english on public transport, restaurants, etc. and never had any problem whatsoever. Having been born in Argentina, we are known as "anglo-argentines"; not a very well-known fact is that, after WWII the british community in Argentina was tha largest british community outside the Commonwealth. That, of course, has changed now.

As someone mentioned above, just make sure your ship is NOT flying the Falklands flag when you arrive in Bahia Blanca...!!

Enjoy your stay!
AF


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Assuming you are doing an STS with the Excelsior - if so get a look at her if you can - interesting vessel - not just re-gas but she has a STL moonpool as well!!


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Argentina is a wonderful country and I have many friends there. The Falklands was an almighty balls up... it effected their national pysche far more than ours, they realised it was a terrible mistake so would be very surprised if they did anything silly again. Yes there is a pig headed element, but doesnt that apply to all countries?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Satanic Mechanic said:


> Assuming you are doing an STS with the Excelsior - if so get a look at her if you can - interesting vessel - not just re-gas but she has a STL moonpool as well!!


Huh? or as they say in Bahia Blanca: "Que?"

John T


----------



## George.GM (Feb 8, 2006)

How is it that the Argentinians "know" that the UK is sending a nuclear submarine to the South Atlantic when Navy News only says that there is one "somewhere under the seven seas".


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

They read it in the 'Daily Mail'

either that or Timerman made it up........


----------



## septiclecky (Mar 11, 2009)

George.GM said:


> How is it that the Argentinians "know" that the UK is sending a nuclear submarine to the South Atlantic when Navy News only says that there is one "somewhere under the seven seas".



And that it was a Boomer that was being sent


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

George.GM said:


> How is it that the Argentinians "know" that the UK is sending a nuclear submarine to the South Atlantic when Navy News only says that there is one "somewhere under the seven seas".


I became aware around ten days or more ago George - just gossip from around and about with a couple of ' what ifs' thrown in. It was more or less obvious with the time scale involved and the available vessels coupled with the fairly high voyage speed and patrol area location. Same thing with the type 45 - the only one that could give reliable air/point defence.

LouisB


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Cisco said:


> They read it in the 'Daily Mail'
> 
> either that or Timerman made it up........


Or maybe they do know
or maybe they are guessing
or maybe they are just playing a game
or maybe we are playing a game
or maybe they are making the whole thing up
or maybe we are making the whole thing up


either way Bahia is not a bad wee run up the road, some nice bars/resteraunts and a few nightclubs - all very civilised

as ever the steaks are ace


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Who woke Castro up!. "Somewhere is the English ship sailing to the Falklands but the English only have one little boat left. The only ones who have aircraft carriers are the Yankees. All the English can do is send over a destroyer, they can't even send an aircraft carrier". He said.


----------



## Alfred Ford (Aug 5, 2010)

Sometime last year (date uncertain - memory hazy!) a local union member/politician began phoning the press advising that a "british" ship had arrived unanounced in the port of La Plata with the use of a local pilot, tugs and dockmen.

Teams of reporters from local radio/tv stations, newspapers, etc. rushed to the port to interview the politician, union members called a walk-out in protest, several days of outrage headlines in the press country-wide, etc.etc. until.........

........somebody realized that the ship was flying the Norwegian flag, not the British one !!

Oops!!!


AF


----------



## Landi (Aug 19, 2010)

Satanic Mechanic said:


> Assuming you are doing an STS with the Excelsior - if so get a look at her if you can - interesting vessel - not just re-gas but she has a STL moonpool as well!!


Hi, 

Its now the FSRU Express, they needed a bigger boat, so will have to see if she also has a moonpool. 

Run up the road????? In the three and a half years I have been assigned to this boatie, I have only been ashore to pay off or in drydock, a sad reflection on the current state of regulation we have in the industry and our companies. 

Berthing today, so will see how it goes.

Ian


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh oh.. 

While...
http://en.mercopress.com/2012/02/15...cedented-energy-shortage-say-former-ministers

and 
http://en.mercopress.com/2012/02/14...t-all-english-and-uk-convenience-flag-vessels
...
http://en.mercopress.com/2012/02/15/red-ensign-vessel-unloads-lng-in-argentina


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

Cisco said:


> Oh oh..
> 
> While...
> http://en.mercopress.com/2012/02/15...cedented-energy-shortage-say-former-ministers
> ...


_We have resolved to boycott any ship with the British flag, or with the lying and invented flag of the Falklands or with any flag of convenience which the *British pirates use* -Bermuda, Cayman Islands, Gibraltar, Panama, Malta, etc.-. The world must know Argentinian people are peaceful and humanitarian but firmly determined to get the Islands back”, union´s official statement read_.
http://presstv.com/detail/226767.html


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

willincity said:


> -Bermuda, Cayman Islands, Gibraltar, Panama, ............
> http://presstv.com/detail/226767.html


So no panamanian flag bulkers loading soy for china any more...........


----------

